# Lange Haare bei Männern



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

da es auf buffed.de eh schon alle möglichen themen gibt wollt ich mal einen eröffnen für lange haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wollt meine haare mal wieder lang wachsen lassen doch will ich a) nicht aussehen wien mädchen und b) nicht wie aus der gosse, kennt ihr da irgendwelche tipps :<

BTW Ich hab rote haare, odin inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

einfahc nicht mehr zum friseur gehn und wachsen lassen ohne regeln scheiß egal, binde sie dir einfach hinterm kopf zusammen dann passt^^


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> einfahc nicht mehr zum friseur gehn und wachsen lassen ohne regeln scheiß egal, binde sie dir einfach hinterm kopf zusammen dann passt^^



'nuff said

lass meine auch grade wachsen ... einfach wachsen lassen^^
bloß nicht auffriesieren, dann siehste aus wie ne tussi

EDIT: Achja, und männliche Klamotten tragen ... sonst siehe oben.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

und frisier sie nicht zu viel und nicht jeden tag waschen jeden 2ten reicht auch das strapaziert nur die haare und nicht zu fest nach hinten binden sonst brechen sie (wie ich schmerzhaft lernen musset -.- FUUUUUU)


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Redet ihr von lange Haare oder schulterlangen Haare? :>


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und frisier sie nicht zu viel und nicht jeden tag waschen jeden 2ten reicht auch das strapaziert nur die haare und nicht zu fest nach hinten binden sonst brechen sie (wie ich schmerzhaft lernen musset -.- FUUUUUU)



Wie brechen sie ? Wie will ich mir das vorstellen, die brechen ab und dann hat man kürzere Haare ? :O


----------



## aisteh (11. Februar 2010)

Spliss halt. Wichtig ist nur, dass du regelmäßig zum Frisör gehst und die nachschneiden lässt. Hab das 2-3 Monate nicht gemacht und deshalb nur noch schulterlanges Haar im Moment, dafür siehts aber wenigstens wieder "normal" aus und nicht kreuz und quer gewachsen. :]

Der Tipp mit dem nicht zu oft nach hinten binden ist auch gut, hab das eigentlich auch fast jeden Tag gemacht, mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch wenn ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2010)

> a) nicht aussehen wien mädchen



Dann lass dir nen langen Bart wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frauen haben keine langen Bärte...
hoffentlich *grusel*
Ansonsten trag keine Kleider, nehme nur wenig Makeup und ganz wichtig keine pinken Haarschleifen.

Da ich ein Mann bin, hatte ich nie Frauenprobleme wie Haarbruch oder Spliss als ich noch lange Haare hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> BTW Ich hab rote haare, odin inc



Afropumuckel Inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Spliss halt. Wichtig ist nur, dass du regelmäßig zum Frisör gehst und die nachschneiden lässt. Hab das 2-3 Monate nicht gemacht und deshalb nur noch schulterlanges Haar im Moment, dafür siehts aber wenigstens wieder "normal" aus und nicht kreuz und quer gewachsen. :]
> 
> Der Tipp mit dem nicht zu oft nach hinten binden ist auch gut, hab das eigentlich auch fast jeden Tag gemacht, mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch wenn ich unterwegs bin.




Muss nicht sein.
Meine Haare gingen mir bis zum Arsch und ich musste nur 2 mal die Spitzen schneiden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt..hab ich ne Glatze *g*


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Bleib bei deiner Glatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...alles was über den Nacken hinaus geht sieht nun mal wie Mädchen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Februar 2010)

1. regelmäßig zum Frisör gehen und die Spitzen schneiden lassen. Nichts sieht grausamer aus als lange Haare, die total kaputt sind... und dann muss man sie wieder kurz schneiden um sie halbwegs gesund aussehen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wenn du dir einen Zopf machen willst: Besorg dir Haargummis ohne Metallteil. Die sind schonender für die Haare. Außerdem den Zopf nicht zu fest binden.

3. Die Haare nach dem Waschen immer mit kaltem Wasser ausspülen.

4. Nicht zu heiß fönen.

5. Auch nicht vor Spülungen oder Kuren zurückschrecken, es tut Haaren und Kopfhaut gut.


----------



## Slush (11. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 1. regelmäßig zum Frisör gehen und die Spitzen schneiden lassen. Nichts sieht grausamer aus als lange Haare, die total kaputt sind... und dann muss man sie wieder kurz schneiden um sie halbwegs gesund aussehen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du willst das deine Haare männlich aussehen also fettig,nicht perfekt anliegend etc. dann tu dies alles nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

ne Stimmt schon alles xD bitte nicht hauen lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

wie bindet man seine haare nicht zu fest frag ich mich immer Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie bindet man seine haare nicht zu fest frag ich mich immer Oo



Wenn du das Haargummi nicht mehr bewegen kannst ist es zu fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2010)

Lilly hat schon Recht, nicht nur Frauen sollten ihr Haar sorgfältig pflegen. Ich persönlich mag zwar generell keine langen Haare bei Männern, aber wenn das Haar dann auch noch splissig und kaputt ist, nein danke. Deshalb würde ich die Tipps gerne noch ergänzen:

1. Auf das richtige Shampoo achten. Besonders, wenn man zu fettigem Haar oder Schuppen neigt. Falsche Pflegeprodukte belasten das Haar nur unnötig.

2. Spülungen vermeiden und besser zur Kur greifen. Viele Spülungen enthalten Silikone, die das Haar zwar schön glänzen lassen, es dafür aber auch beschweren. Um diese überschüssigen Substanzen dann wieder loszuwerden, kommt man um den Kauf eines Peeling-Shampoos nicht herum.

3. Nicht zu oft und zu heiß waschen. Normalem Haar reicht es, es nur alle 2 Tage zu waschen. Übertreibt man es mit der Pflege, können die Haare schnell trocken werden. Besonders heißes Wasser und aggressives Shampoo greifen die Kopfhaut an.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag zwar generell keine langen Haare bei Männern



Pf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo ZAM wo du schon mal da bist wie pflegst du den deinen pferdeschwanz und deine haare? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo ZAM wo du schon mal da bist wie pflegst du den deinen pferdeschwanz und deine haare?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



- Die Haare(!) nicht jeden Tag waschen, aber spätestens jeden zweiten.
- Lemon Gras Shampoo + Spülung
- Nie föhnen
- Headbangen 

Kein Spliss, keine Brüche in der Länge, aber ein kleiner Bruch im "Sturz" (fällt kaum auf), weil ich nie das Pflegespray nehme - worauf hin Xashi meckert. ^^


@TE:

Zu "a) nicht aussehen wien mädchen und b) nicht wie aus der gosse"
Das kannst du nicht verhindern - man nennt das die Assi-Phase, die kommt zwischendurch auf jeden Fall. Also der Teil, wo sie noch nicht lang genug sind um sie zusammen zu machen aber schon so lang, dass sie in Augen etc. reinhängen und nerven. *g* Wenn du das durch hast, ist das schlimmste geschafft.  Je nach Typ kann das Wochen oder Monate dauern.


----------



## Ennia (11. Februar 2010)

ich bin jetzt schon zum 4. Mal in der Assi-Phase (gefällt mir persönlich am besten ^^). Naja, ich freu mich schon wieder auf das zusammenbinden etc.
Bis zur Festivalzeit werden sie wohl lang genug sein.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, Erfahrungswerte. ^^ Hatte in meiner Schulzeit immer einige männliche Köpfe mit ziemlich ungepflegten, verfilzten Fettlocken um mich herum. Das prägt.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, Erfahrungswerte. ^^ Hatte in meiner Schulzeit immer einige männliche Köpfe mit ziemlich ungepflegten, verfilzten Fettlocken um mich herum. Das prägt.



Rastas? 

*duck und renn*


----------



## Greeki (11. Februar 2010)

Lange Haare bei Männern... ich glaub ich darf meine Meinung hier nicht äußern sonst köpft mich Zam mit seiner Axt!


----------



## Dominau (11. Februar 2010)

Ich will meine haare auch wieder lang >.<

bin jetzt kurz vor der assi phase..die ist echt schlimm..
besonders weil ich locken hab. das heißt ich bekomm so eine art afro


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2010)

Ein kleiner Appell:

Jungs, lasst Eure Haare wachsen und pflegt sie, solange ihr sie noch habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zeit ist kein gnädiger Richter über eure Haupthaarpracht.
Nur für wenige gibts einen Freispruch.
Der Rest zieht mehr oder weniger blank.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2010)

jaja damals, als irgendwie viele Leute lange Haare hatten im Studentenwohnheim.
Wobei wir schon ziemlich dämlich angeschaut wurden von nem Mädel, als wir auf ner Etagenküche eine Diskussionen über Spülungen führten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber es gibt nix ekelhafteres als fettige lange verfilzte Haare.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> jaja damals, als irgendwie viele Leute lange Haare hatten im Studentenwohnheim.
> Wobei wir schon ziemlich dämlich angeschaut wurden von nem Mädel, als wir auf ner Etagenküche eine Diskussionen über Spülungen führten
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Rastas?
> 
> *duck und renn*




Gepflegte blonde Rastas haben schon was, die kann man nicht mit langen Haaren gleichsetzen << die mag ich.
Sind vermutlich aber, wie Deanne schon sagte alles Erfahrungswerte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Appell:
> 
> Jungs, lasst Eure Haare wachsen und pflegt sie, solange ihr sie noch habt
> 
> ...




dazwischen wurde inzwsichen eine pille entwickelt die das verhindert zumindestens kannst du das viele jahre hinziehn ^^

(ich darf mcih demnächst mal darüber informieren scheiß gene -.-)


----------



## Ennia (11. Februar 2010)

Jetzt kommt dann gleich wieder: Rastas kann man nicht pflegen blabla... 

Hier gehts aber um lange Haare, nicht um Rastas. Ich hatte neulich einen indischen Vertreter im Büro. Er gehört den Sikh an. Diese haben auch langes, ungeschnittenes Haar. Sie verstecken es aber unter einem Turban. Er hat mir noch gezeigt, welche Dinge man als Sikh immer dabei haben sollte: Silberreif (so ein Armreifen), einen kleinen Dolch und ein Kamm ^^ Spitzenmäßig, sag ich euch.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was is´n das für ein ungepflegter Penner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte an ne Frisur wie Zam hat, halt nur in männlich

*wegrenn*

ne im ernst, ich dachte an sowas wie der liebe zam hat :/ ca die länge... wie lange haste gehabt bis die solang waren?


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ne im ernst, ich dachte an sowas wie der liebe zam hat :/ ca die länge... wie lange haste gehabt bis die solang waren?



2 Jahre? Die Wachsen wie Unkraut, sind aber dünn :\. Ich hab 2000 angefangen und zwischendurch ab und zu kürzen muss auch sein.


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> 2 Jahre? Die Wachsen wie Unkraut, sind aber dünn :\. Ich hab 2000 angefangen und zwischendurch ab und zu kürzen muss auch sein.



2 Jahre o.O wtf aber im sommer schwitzte doch abartig unter dem pelz ne :/


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 2 Jahre o.O wtf aber im sommer schwitzte doch abartig unter dem pelz ne :/



geht eigendlich ich find winter schlimmer 

und wenn du pech hast dann macht dir die natur n strich durch die rechnung^^ 

so wie mir -.-


----------



## Manoroth (11. Februar 2010)

ich bin gerade mitten in der assi phase^^ aba bald hab ich die hinter mir^^


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin gerade mitten in der assi phase^^ aba bald hab ich die hinter mir^^



Was ist die Assi Phase? Mädchen Phase oder what :<


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

no wenn dir die haare direkt in den augen hängen und du sie nicht wirklcih in ne andere position bringen kannst

praktisch die phase in der du wien emo aussiehst


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

muhahaha
die assi phase hab ich schon seit 2 jahren hinter mir ^.^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> muhahaha
> die assi phase hab ich schon seit 2 jahren hinter mir ^.^


yes ich auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2010)

Militärisch kurz ist angesagt, meine Herren. Sechs Millimeter an den Seiten und oben mit der Schere. Schneidig, drahtig, männlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist assi? =/

Kein Wunder Lachmann mit der Frisur xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Militärisch kurz ist angesagt, meine Herren. Sechs Millimeter an den Seiten und oben mit der Schere. Schneidig, drahtig, männlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AHH KETZER verbrennt IHN!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ thoor
wtf? o_O
das is ja grausam xD

schulterlang,lod?
mindestens!
nur ein mann mit langen haaren ist ein mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nur ein mann mit langen haaren ist ein mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt richtig!


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2010)

Oder eine burschikose Frau...


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich etwas ekliges gesagt habe oder gegessen habe spuck ich aus und wasch mir die Zunge.

Was tue ich wenn ich auf son Bild von so nem beknackten Emo geklickt habe? Augen mit Seife auswaschen tut weh =(


weisste nox, wennschon kurz dann bitte so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und bitte nur mit nem entsprechenden body!


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Fresse, wer ist der schmierige Typ denn? Dann doch lieber lange Haare.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2010)

Wow. Ihr gebt einem aber auch NUR Vorlagen :>
Ihr seid alle in der Assi-Phase. Und raus kommt ihr auch nicht mehr.

@Topic:
Hatte nie länger als knapp schulterlang, danach halt ichs nicht mehr aus und muss zum Friseur. Allgemein mag ich kurze Haare aber auch lieber (bei mir). Kumpels von mir haben lange Haare und des is auch nett. Vor allem können die headbangen und ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ur ein mann mit langen haaren ist ein mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich wette, ich bin mehr Mann als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand das so lustig, als nen Knabe in Oberhausen, mich wegen meiner Glatze angesprochen hat und meinte "guck dir mal meine langen Haare an" (da dachte ich ja schon wtf..)
Ist schön wann man trocken sagen kann "meine waren doppelt so lang, warte mal noch nen paar Jahre" *g*

Ich fand meine langen Haare klasse, aber ..sie stören im Bett, sie stören beim zocken, sie stören beim Sport, sie stören meine Nerven, sie stören...
Das ständige Haarewaschen zähle ich mal nicht auf, weil ich fürs rasieren ungefähr genau so lang brauche ^^


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nur ein mann mit langen haaren ist ein mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, werden die Haare kurz getragen sobald ein "Junge" zum Mann wird - kaum 30 jährige mit langen Haaren unterwegs und wenn, dann siehts nicht sehr männlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

ach nehmt doch nich alles immer so ernst =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soll doch jeder rumlaufen wie er will aber ich bleib bei lang ^.^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, werden die Haare kurz getragen sobald ein "Junge" zum Mann wird - kaum 30 jährige mit langen Haaren unterwegs und wenn, dann siehts nicht sehr männlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok den satz find ich ehrlich gesagt richtig zum kotzen weil jeder meint "ach das mit den langen haaren ist so ne kindische sache das machen ja nur so kleinkinder und leute die nicht erwachsen werden wollen" meine fresse wie kann man nur so eine engstirnige sicht der dinge haben nur weil ich lange haare hab bin ich nicht erwachsen??? WTF!
Ist genau so wie die tolle aussage von nem bekannten von mir vor kurzem: "Ja mein gott mti 30 hören eh alle metaler auf metal zu hören und hören dann erwachsene musik" (erwachsene musik ist für ihn atzen musik und hardstyle) toll ich hät ihm am liebsten derart die fresse poliert weil ich mir von so einem grotteholen vollpfosten anhören muss ich wär kindisch VON GENAU SO EINEM! (Ja ich weiß gewalt ist keine lösung aber mir so an den karren zu fahren ist wohl unerhört mal abgesehen davon würd ich nie jemanden schlagen aber ich wünschs mir in dem moment)

ich habe fertig!


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

löl *wundenpunktgefunden*^^

1. Hat "Mann" sein und erwachsen sein nüscht miteinander zutun. 

2. Kindisch geht mit langen - und kurzem Haupthaar gleichermaßen.^^

3. Hat jemand der vermutlich ca. 10 Jahre seine Haare lang trägt vermutlich irgendwann Lust sich umzustylen. (Abgesehen von der Zwangsläufigkeit: Thema "Haarausfall bei Männern") Und ist der Zopf erstmal ab, schafft es nur ca. 5% sich die Haare wieder langwachsen zu lassen.


4. Nimm doch nicht alles so bierernst - also mein Post war doch mit dem Smiley abgeschwächt^^

So ...LoD*tiefeinundausatme*^^


----------



## Hinack (12. Februar 2010)

Ich finde lange Haare bei Männern auch schick, aber ich selber bevorzuge dann doch den 3 MM schnitt ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Februar 2010)

Thoor mach büdde diesen fiesen Mann weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mir gruselts immerwieder wenn ich mir den Thread anschaue ^^.

Winipek zumindest bei mir hast du recht. Die Haare kamen ab, damit ich etwas seriöser wirkte *G*. Naja und mir waren sie den Aufwand nicht mehr wert.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Februar 2010)

Männer hören mit 10 Jahren auf erwachsen zu werden. Danach werden sie nur noch älter.


----------



## Fearne (12. Februar 2010)

Manchen Männern stehen lange Haare ja ganz gut, grade denen, die auch entsprechend gewandet auf Mittelaltermärkten rumlaufen. 
Aber für mich persönlich muss der Mann an meiner Seite definitiv kurze Haare haben.
Auf die Weise ist auch immer klar, von wem die Haare im Abfluß stammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creepe (12. Februar 2010)

Also meine Haare sind auch auf 1mm runter, und ich find es geilomatisch fantastico ich leg mich abends ins Bett und stehe morgens genau so wieder auf und muss mich net mal kämmen. Also Praktisch gesehen sind meine kurzen Haare der Wahnsinn und was das aussehen betrifft SCHEISS DRAUF!!!! ICH SPAR EN ARSCHVOLL ZEIT UND GELD. 

So und nun muss ich meinem Ruf gerecht werden und en blödes Kommentar ablassen, Männer mit langen Haaren sind Schwul oder Metro Sexuell, oder wie nennt man das jetzt Emo oder son misst kein Plan bei soviel verschandelten Leuten blickt doch kein Mensch mehr durch. Echte Männer mit langen Haaren sind sehr selten oder sind Rock Stars :-) NEIIINNN ICH SAGTE ROCKSTARS DAZU ZÄHLEN NICHT ULTRA MONSTER WIE TOKIO HOTEL ODER ANDER WEICHFLÖTEN DIE DENKEN SIE SIND ROCK STARS. 

ROCKSTARS = KID ROCK, LEMMY;

WEICHFLÖTEN = TOKIO POPEL;

So mein Wort zum Freitag. 

I know its only Rock n Roll but I like it.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Creepe schrieb:


> So und nun muss ich meinem Ruf gerecht werden und en blödes Kommentar ablassen, Männer mit langen Haaren sind Schwul oder Metro Sexuell, oder wie nennt man das jetzt Emo oder son misst kein Plan bei soviel verschandelten Leuten blickt doch kein Mensch mehr durch. Echte Männer mit langen Haaren sind sehr selten oder sind Rock Stars :-) NEIIINNN ICH SAGTE ROCKSTARS DAZU ZÄHLEN NICHT ULTRA MONSTER WIE TOKIO HOTEL ODER ANDER WEICHFLÖTEN DIE DENKEN SIE SIND ROCK STARS.
> 
> ROCKSTARS = KID ROCK, LEMMY;
> 
> ...



wtf? o_O
hast du was geraucht? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wtf? o_O
> hast du was geraucht? xD



-.- wenn se wenigstens mit ihrem mainacc den mist verzapfen würden aber nein es muss ein 2t account sein


----------



## Damokles (12. Februar 2010)

Mein Verhältnis zu langen Haaren, ist eher gespalten. 
Ich trag mein Haar eher wie Rocky Flocki im Film (Einsam,Zweisam,Dreisam) oder im Sommer ganz kurz. (exakt 4mm Dank Schermaschiene)


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Mein Verhältnis zu langen Haaren, ist eher gespalten.
> Ich trag mein Haar eher wie Rocky Flocki im Film (Einsam,Zweisam,Dreisam) oder im Sommer ganz kurz. (exakt 4mm Dank Schermaschiene)



hast du nicht schon mal überlegt dir ein muster reinzurasieren 

zum beispiel eine toilette :O


----------



## Death_Master (12. Februar 2010)

Lange Haare sind bei Männern definitiv nicht akzeptabel, habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, der damit annehmbar aussieht.


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Ich finds schade, dass meine ach so herrlichen Locken mir eine schöne Langhaarpracht verderben, ab dem Assi-Stadium werden sie nicht mehr länger und fangen sich nur noch an zu kringeln *g*, das längste was ich früher hatte, war knapp unter den Schultern.


----------



## Klunker (12. Februar 2010)

kommt drauf an wie lang und zu welcher person nech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trage meine haare eigentlich öhm normal^^ wenn sie vorne über die augen fallen müssen sie weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Lange Haare sind bei Männern definitiv nicht akzeptabel, habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, der damit annehmbar aussieht.



Ich hab noch nie nen Typen mit nem Kaugummi auf ner Sonnenbrille gesehen =/

Es geht hier nicht drum was ihr toll findet und was nicht, ich möcht nur paar tipps von leuten die lange Haare HABEN hatten oder "ich denk mal" juckt mich nicht :/

BTW Zam, trägst deine Haare mal in der buffed show offen für mich :>


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

genau zam zeig uns deine feminine seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (12. Februar 2010)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Lange Haare sind bei Männern definitiv nicht akzeptabel, habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, der damit annehmbar aussieht.



Richtig so! Die dreckigen Bombenleger gehören alle eingesperrt!

Spass beiseite, lange Haare sind Klasse. Alle die was anderes sagen, sind nur neidisch!


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2010)

gibt leute zu denen passt es...bei einigen nicht wirklich .. und bei mir auch nicht .. weshab ich es auch nicht versuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenne ein paar leute bei denen schauts ganz ok aus .. ich steh zwar nid drauf .. aber ich mag das schöne geschlecht sowiso lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte halt noch nie wirklich lange Haare und wollts halt ausprobieren -.- Tut mir leid wenn ich damit die Menschenrechte verletze >.>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab noch nie rote lange Haare bei Männern gesehen o.O.
Wenns nicht Fetthaare werden, wenn sie gescheit gepflegt werden udn evtl gefärbt sehen lange Haare extrem geil aus bei Männern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So müssen lange Haare aussehen!


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

http://img179.imageshack.us/i/bartek9mg.jpg/

sieht auch nicht schlecht aus .>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> http://img179.images.../bartek9mg.jpg/
> 
> sieht auch nicht schlecht aus .>



Ich dachte zuerst: Wo sind die Tittöhn. Der sieht mal echt weiblich aus...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich dachte zuerst: Wo sind die Tittöhn. Der sieht mal echt weiblich aus...



qft

lange rote haare bei männern gehen gar nicht :x


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> qft
> 
> lange rote haare bei männern gehen gar nicht :x



ich hau dich gleich hier


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich hau dich gleich hier



komm schon ._.
du findest doch nicht ernsthaft das die roten haare da gut aussehen,oder? o_O


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> komm schon ._.
> du findest doch nicht ernsthaft das die roten haare da gut aussehen,oder? o_O



ne nicht wirklich, aber allgemein zu sagen "olol rote lange haare sind fail" ist kindisch :<


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2010)

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7897/danger.jpg

Sah auch toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ne nicht wirklich, aber allgemein zu sagen "olol rote lange haare sind fail" ist kindisch :<



naja, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das rote haare und dazu lang bei männern gut aussehen o0
bei frauen ja, bei männern nein :<


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> naja, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das rote haare und dazu lang bei männern gut aussehen o0
> bei frauen ja, bei männern nein :<



Mit nem Zopfschwanz und nem Kinnbart? -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mit nem Zopfschwanz und nem Kinnbart? -.-



mhh.. das könnte unter umständen gut aussehen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mhh.. das könnte unter umständen gut aussehen



Er soll Informatiker werden, dann darf er jede Frisur haben, hauptsache sie ist fettig.
Lass dir die Haare einfach wachsen und seh weiter. Färben würdi ch sie mir auf jeden Fall, wenn sie länger werden. Weil rote lange Haare bei Männern geht nüch.


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er soll Informatiker werden, dann darf er jede Frisur haben, hauptsache sie ist fettig.
> Lass dir die Haare einfach wachsen und seh weiter. Färben würdi ch sie mir auf jeden Fall, wenn sie länger werden. Weil rote lange Haare bei Männern geht nüch.



-.-

Vorurteile sind scheiss!


----------



## skyline930 (12. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich wollte mir auch mal lange Haare wachsen, aber ich neige auch so schon zum Schwitzen, und mit den längeren Haaren mutierte meine Stirn im Sommer zum Wasserfall. Ich bin aber glaub ich auch nicht der Typ für langes Haar.
Trotzdem: lange Haare gehen nur dann wenn sie gepflegt sind. Und wenns keine Emo-Frisur ist. (Ich hab nix ggn. Emos, aber so typische Emofirsuren gehen gar nicht.).

lg, sky.


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

Ich geh mir morgen 3mm schnitt schneiden, habt ihr jetzt von....


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Bohaaa....


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bohaaa....



ist doch wahr, jeder sagt mir hier wie scheisse das aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt lange Haare auch nicht toll wie der ZAM es hat, ich habe die Haare auch zwar etwas länger, aber nicht wirklich lang, habe auch ein Bild, erkennt man vl nicht so gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

ouhh.. die assi phase :x


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Wieso Assi Phase, länger lasse ich se nicht wachsen Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

das würd mir ja tierisch aufn sack gehn wenn mir die dinger ständig im gesichthängen Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso Assi Phase, länger lasse ich se nicht wachsen Oo



musst du ja auch nicht o_O
aber du bist grade in dieser assi phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Naja, Gesichthängen tunse überhaupt nicht, so lasse ich se nämlich auch schneiden und dementsprechend auch passend stylen :>

Sieht nur auf dem Bild scheiße aus... kA


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab die Haare so. Bloß der Pony ist  kürzer. Ich find lang Haare doof, aaber wenn sie so wie aufm Bild sind find ich das ok. Aber bei manchen Leuten sieht das gut aus, also laaange haare. wie z.b. bei ZAM ^^


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

Ich will lange Haare kein Emo Haare.
>.>


----------



## Shaxul (12. Februar 2010)

@Thoor: Lass dir doch von den Flitzpiepen nicht den Spass verderben. Warum soll das mit roten Haaren nicht gut ausschauen? Ich hab selbst blonde Haare mit ganz bisschen rot drin, und ich finds klasse so.

Und wegen der Pflege-Geschichte: Also ich war jetzt seit mind. 5 Jahren nicht mehr beim Frisör und ich hab keinen Spliss oder sonstwas. Ich denk, sowas kommt halt arg auf die Haare drauf an. 
Und sich die Haare nicht fönen (wie Zam geschrieben hatte) geht bei mir gar nicht. Die Haare brauchen dann gefühlte 3 Tage um von allein trocken zu werden, ist auch im Winter nicht so wirklich praktisch mit nassen Haaren..


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich will lange Haare kein Emo Haare.
> >.>




Jaja ich mein ja nur ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Rote Haare sind toll ^^ Solange es nicht aussieht wie gefärbt sondern an sattes, natürliches dunkles Rot ist...

Ich lass meine auch wieder wachsen, nur Dunkelblond (und leicht rötlichem Bart dank meines Vaters xD), damals hatte ich sie fast bis zum Arsch, war zwar oftmals etwas nervig (besonders bei Wind) aber es sah einfach geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Februar 2010)

Selor hat praktisch die gleiche Haarfarbe wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e ich glaub ich muss nochmal zum Firseur, die vorderen oben haare sind viel länger als die anderen und das sieht atm echt beschissen aus >.>


----------



## QuakeFour (21. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich will lange Haare kein Emo Haare.



Emo Haare sind auch cool kommt halt drauf an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als beispiel.


----------



## KARUxx (21. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Bleib bei deiner Glatze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich kann nur über mich lachen wenn ich Bilder von früher sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sieht so verdammt schrecklich aus..


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab es aufgegeben meine swachsen zu lassen,ich hasse meine locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach mri jetzt immer son irokese schnitt
aber nicht die 0815 nummer sondern nach meinem geschmack


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich hab es aufgegeben meine swachsen zu lassen,ich hasse meine locken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Post!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich mach mri jetzt immer son irokese schnitt
> aber nicht die 0815 nummer sondern nach meinem geschmack



Iro rockt. :>
Schneid ihn aber nicht zu schmal, sonst steht er, je nach dem wie lang deine Haare sind, nicht mehr richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (21. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und frisier sie nicht zu viel und nicht jeden tag waschen jeden 2ten reicht auch das strapaziert nur die haare und nicht zu fest nach hinten binden sonst brechen sie (wie ich schmerzhaft lernen musset -.- FUUUUUU)



Okay, alle zwei Tage duschen reicht wirklich, aber ich muss sau viel frisieren sonst krieg ich voll viele Knoten inne Haare :<

Ich persönlich hab lange Haare seit ich 8 Jahre alt bin, und man gewöhnt sich dran denke ich. Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich sie zum Iro mach oder abschneide. Werde um sie trauern, aber andererseits isses auch wieder wayne.


----------



## Deanne (21. Februar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Okay, alle zwei Tage duschen reicht wirklich, aber ich muss sau viel frisieren sonst krieg ich voll viele Knoten inne Haare :<



Binde die Haare nachts mit einem weichen Haargummi zusammen, dann sind sie zumindest morgens nicht verknotet und leicht zu bändigen. Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Knoten besonders gerne entstehen, wenn das Haar besonders fein oder durch falsche Pflege strapaziert ist. Ich empfehle die Anschaffung einer hochwertigen Bürste mit Naturborsten, damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und bei feinem Haar hilft eine reichhaltige Volumen-Kur.

Edit: Mützen und dicke Schals begünstigen ebenfalls die Entstehung von Knoten.


----------



## QuakeFour (22. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Binde die Haare nachts mit einem weichen Haargummi zusammen, dann sind sie zumindest morgens nicht verknotet und leicht zu bändigen. Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Knoten besonders gerne entstehen, wenn das Haar besonders fein oder durch falsche Pflege strapaziert ist. Ich empfehle die Anschaffung einer hochwertigen Bürste mit Naturborsten, damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und bei feinem Haar hilft eine reichhaltige Volumen-Kur.
> 
> Edit: Mützen und dicke Schals begünstigen ebenfalls die Entstehung von Knoten.



naja ein wenig Männlichkeit sollte schon noch vorhanden bleiben weil Haargummis wtf. ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> naja ein wenig Männlichkeit sollte schon noch vorhanden bleiben weil Haargummis wtf. ^^



bitte?
ohne haargummis hätte ich mir meine haare schon längst abgeschnitten o_O
weißt du eigentlich wie nervig es ist wenn es windig ist und man offene haare hat?
das ist grausam :<


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

vor allem ist es im berufsleben auch nicht grad schön wenn man mit solchen zotteln rumrennt da isn pferdeschwanz shcon ganz nützlich und natürlich auch ne anständige frisur >.<


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Iro rockt. :>
> Schneid ihn aber nicht zu schmal, sonst steht er, je nach dem wie lang deine Haare sind, nicht mehr richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab gar nicht vor ihn auch zu lang zu lassen den iro,seiten natürlich ganz kurz und den iro nicht zu schmal naklar,aber den streifen selber
möchte ich dann schon kürzer halten,hab nicht vor ihn so hoch zu "gelen"^^ 




> Post!



hab gar keine post in meinem postfach


----------



## Thoor (24. Februar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> hab gar keine post in meinem postfach



Du sollst deine Haare "posten", sprich ein Bild reinstellen :>


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du sollst deine Haare "posten", sprich ein Bild reinstellen :>




Hat ich mir auch gedacht,hab den gedanken versucht zu verdrängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde kein Bild posten!!!
beschreibung reicht:Schwarze ,stark gewellte Haare,sehr kräfitge haare......allerdings sind die jetzt nicht so lang,sodass man keine Locken sieht die haare allerdings so unordentlich gewellt sind.
Wenn ich sowas reinstelle werde ich sicher gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte die Haare einmal lang gehabt,so das man schon langsam löckchen sehen konnte.
Mit der Haarpracht vkam ich nach den Sommerferien zur Schule und die Klassenkameraden hatten nichts besseres zu tuhen als meine Lökchen
zu löchern.
Ich mein,wenn die sich aufgeilen wollen sollen sie doch zu ihren Freundinnen gehen oder zu ihren Müttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat mich sehr mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. März 2010)

so ich hab mich auch von meinen langen getrennt ;D

1.Sommer
2.Ma was neues ^^
3. muss eh bald zum Bund und warum nich schon vorher dran gewöhnen ^^

mfg


----------



## Edou (1. März 2010)

Lang haare *träum*...dauert nochn bissle...bin wohl grade in der assi phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e Ich will Entweder so http://images2.fanpo...751-310-383.jpg
oder http://upload.wikime...am_Copeland.jpg so >_<
momentan bin ich bei halb pic 2 oke vll 1/4 von pic 2 länge fehlt noch nen weilchen -.- ...Wobei dass glaub eher der fall sein wird da ich dicke haare hab.


----------



## Manowar (1. März 2010)

Bei dem von Jeff musst du doch einfach nur nen Liter Wasser mit Haargel mischen und über dich kippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Edge..gay? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bei dem von Jeff musst du doch einfach nur nen Liter Wasser mit Haargel mischen und über dich kippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zu 1:gnaaahh xD
zu 2. Nö.
aber so in der richtung will ich die haare ham >_<
soll ja nich blond sein.xD


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

männer mit langen haaren sind interessant ^^'


----------



## Bodvarr (2. März 2010)

Das weibliche Aussehen kannst du mit einer kleinen Kinnbart-Kombination ganz einfach vermeiden ;-)
Ich selbst trage beides.

Meine Haare sind leider viel zu dünn, hat da wer ein paar Tipps?
Wie ich meine Haare atm Pflege:
-5 mal Waschen pro Woche
-NIEMALS föhnen
-Alle 3 Monate Spitzen schneiden
-Fabao
-Kieselerde
-Früchte und Fruchtsäfte (Biotin, Zink und Vitamin B haltig)

Ich habe keine Ahnug was ich noch tun soll... Ausserdem gehen meine Spitzen extrem schnell kaputt :S



PS: HAARE DIE DIE NERVIG IM GESICHT RUMHÄNGEN SIND KRIIIIIIEG!!!


----------



## Fearne (3. März 2010)

Bodvarr schrieb:


> Meine Haare sind leider viel zu dünn, hat da wer ein paar Tipps?
> Wie ich meine Haare atm Pflege:
> -5 mal Waschen pro Woche
> -NIEMALS föhnen
> ...




omg.... also ehrlich, da machen die meisten Frauen ja nicht so einen Aufwand mit ihren Haaren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodvarr (4. März 2010)

Fearne schrieb:


> omg.... also ehrlich, da machen die meisten Frauen ja nicht so einen Aufwand mit ihren Haaren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei den meisten Frauen ist der Haarausfall ja auch nicht erblich bedingt. Ich möchte meine Haare so lange wie möglich lang tragen.


----------



## Deanne (4. März 2010)

Bodvarr schrieb:


> Das weibliche Aussehen kannst du mit einer kleinen Kinnbart-Kombination ganz einfach vermeiden ;-)
> Ich selbst trage beides.
> 
> Meine Haare sind leider viel zu dünn, hat da wer ein paar Tipps?
> ...



1. Zu häufiges Waschen schadet dem Haar und kann dazu führen, dass es trocken und brüchig wird. Besonders bei feinem Haar nicht zu empfehlen. 

2. Föhnen ist nicht generell schlecht. Es kommt darauf an, wie man es macht. Hält man den Föhn nicht direkt an die Haare und benutzt ein Hitzeschutzspray, schadet auch häufiges Föhnen dem Haar nicht. Zudem verleiht es den Haaren Volumen und Fülle, wenn man kopfüber föhnt.

3. Wenn deine Haare von Natur aus sehr fein sind, werden dir auch Shampoos oder Pillen nicht helfen. Vielleicht kannst du damit einen vorübergehenden Effekt erzielen, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass schönes, volles Haar vor allem eine Sache der Gene ist. Allerdings ist es durchaus möglich, dass sich das Haar im Laufe des Lebens verändert.

4. Du solltest deine Haare nach dem Waschen nicht trocken rubbeln, sondern behutsam "ausdrücken". Alles andere beschädigt die Haarstruktur und lässt feines Haar noch dünner erscheinen.


----------



## Reo_MC (6. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Binde die Haare nachts mit einem weichen Haargummi zusammen, dann sind sie zumindest morgens nicht verknotet und leicht zu bändigen. Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Knoten besonders gerne entstehen, wenn das Haar besonders fein oder durch falsche Pflege strapaziert ist. Ich empfehle die Anschaffung einer hochwertigen Bürste mit Naturborsten, damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und bei feinem Haar hilft eine reichhaltige Volumen-Kur.
> 
> Edit: Mützen und dicke Schals begünstigen ebenfalls die Entstehung von Knoten.



Das mit dem Gummi ist ein prima Tipp, danke. Habe ziemlich feines Haar, nich so ne Art Kratzbürste oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naturborsten hab ich, Volumen-Kur muss ich mal besorgen. Ich benutze momentan ein sehr hochwertiges Teil aus Frankreich, dessen Name mir leider immer entfällt.

Mützen sind für mich, allein aus dem Grund, ein No-Go ;D




ShadowLuffy schrieb:


> naja ein wenig Männlichkeit sollte schon noch vorhanden bleiben weil Haargummis wtf. ^^



Was ist bitte an Haargummis unmännlich? O.o Das hier ist unmännlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2010)

Yikes...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. März 2010)

is das ein mann? o0 ... bei diesen japanern kann man ja nie sicher sein :x
aber dieser iro ist wohl so ziemlich das .. unmännlichste was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. März 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> sind irokesen etwa weiblich? magst du wirklich irokesenfrauen?




ich sagte DIESER iro! nicht allgemein irokesen ^^
liegt vielleicht auch nur am typen oder den klamotten oder ... das sieht einfach unmännlich aus!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. März 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ein richtiger man trägt einen Irokesen oder zumindest irgendwas mit Undercut!


O.o das sieht mehr wie eine Frau aus! O.o und die Kleider erst! 


Richtiger Mann sieht so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dicker teure Anzug, Kurz harre bisschen bart. und ne Dicke Gold kette. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. März 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ein echter Mann ist also schwarz und kein japaner, ok! ist das nich 50cent?



lol O.o ? was hat Mann sein mit der Hautfarbe zu tun WTF? bist Bisschen rassistisch oder was?

Ja es wäre 50 Cent hat aber nix damit zu tun... oder mit der Hautfarbe sonder wegen den Harren und Allgemein Kleider Stile.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. März 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> du hast doch einen schwarzen geposted Oo



Ja und, ich aber nicht gesagt das jeder Richtige Mann Schwarz sein muss? hast du eine an der Klatsche oder was?


----------



## Deanne (7. März 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Miyavi (Fotos oben) deutlich attraktiver finde als 50 Cent.


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer komm mal runter, du musst mal mehr auf deine Wortwahl achten, in letzter Zeit kommen nur solche Beiträge von dir.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. März 2010)

Unterlasst mal die Flames. Sonst hol ich die Tüte mit den Verwarnungs-Bonbons.


----------



## Reo_MC (7. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Miyavi (Fotos oben) deutlich attraktiver finde als 50 Cent.



Na klar, ich würde mich als Mann auch weniger dagegen sträuben mit dem ins Bett zu gehen als mit 50 Cent (schon allein weil ich Rap nicht abkann).
Mal ehrlich, nen BH drunter und es gibt ne Frau :>


----------

